# Grandview at Las Vegas, which buildings are the newest?



## hajjah (Aug 26, 2015)

We just returned from Vacation Village at Parkway (FL - one of their sister resorts) last Saturday and have a unit at the Grandview in two weeks.  We had a unit in the newest building #21 at VVP and it was wonderful!  Since we haven't been to Grandview in 2.5 years, which building is the newest so that we can call ahead with our request?  What should we ask for if the newest building is not available?


----------



## Chilcotin (Sep 1, 2015)

Also interested in this information.

Due to MS also take an afternoon nap so what building would be the quietest i.e. no noise from the pool or road?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

Just request a high floor - no noise up there.


----------



## Chilcotin (Sep 1, 2015)

Unfortunately due to my MS not super comfortable on  a higher floor . In case of emergency would need to use stairs and I am not too quick on stairs so prefer not to have too many flights to  go down.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

Chilcotin said:


> Unfortunately due to my MS not super comfortable on  higher floor . In case of emergency would need to use stairs and I am not too quick on stairs so prefer not to have too many flights to  go down.



This resort has high rise buildings so it has elevators.


----------



## Chilcotin (Sep 1, 2015)

I know that it has elevators but in case of fire or no electricity you are not allowed or can  not  use them. I just feel safer lower down. I have missed out on some fablous views because of this but am still grateful I can travel.


----------



## derb (Sep 1, 2015)

*The new bldgs are in the back, the names
spice and rosemary come to mind but am
not sure thats right.  Call a few days in
advance and ask for a low unit in the back.
Since most prefer high, you shouldn't have
a problem.  Like your courage in hanging in there.*


----------



## hajjah (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  You are so right about staying on a high floor sometimes.  We stayed in a Springhill Suites last month. Well, I had just gotten off the elevator after going down to the lobby around 11 PM.  There was a blackout in the local area not 5 minutes after I got out of the elevator!  That meant I had to walk up to the third floor, which wasn't bad since the halls and stairwells had backup lighting.  Not so with the room though.  We couldn't see our hands in front of us!  I wanted to leave the hotel right then, but could not pack in the pitch black.  We were grateful that the electricity came back on by 12:15 AM.  I guess that most people were asleep and were not aware of the blackout.

On another note, we will still ask for a high floor in one of the newest buildings in the back. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Sep 4, 2015)

Honeysuckle, Rosemary, and Daisy are the newest and tallest buildings.  The three buildings form a U shape in the back of the complex.  Honeysuckle and Rosemary have a parkinglot between them.  One side of Rosemary overlooks the kid pool area while the other side has a view of the parking lot.  One side of Honeysuckle faces the freeway while the other side faces the parking lot.  The kids pool can get noisy during the day up to midnight.  Daisy is on the side.  I haven't stayed in that building but one side faces the parking lot and the other overlooks the SouthPoint casino.



hajjah said:


> Thanks for the replies.  You are so right about staying on a high floor sometimes.  We stayed in a Springhill Suites last month. Well, I had just gotten off the elevator after going down to the lobby around 11 PM.  There was a blackout in the local area not 5 minutes after I got out of the elevator!  That meant I had to walk up to the third floor, which wasn't bad since the halls and stairwells had backup lighting.  Not so with the room though.  We couldn't see our hands in front of us!  I wanted to leave the hotel right then, but could not pack in the pitch black.  We were grateful that the electricity came back on by 12:15 AM.  I guess that most people were asleep and were not aware of the blackout.
> 
> On another note, we will still ask for a high floor in one of the newest buildings in the back. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks again for the replies.  I did get an email back from Grandview stating that they have attached the request to my reservation.  They will try to accommodate me if possible.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 6, 2015)

BennyBoy00 said:


> Honeysuckle, Rosemary, and Daisy are the newest and tallest buildings.  The three buildings form a U shape in the back of the complex.  Honeysuckle and Rosemary have a parkinglot between them.  One side of Rosemary overlooks the kid pool area while the other side has a view of the parking lot.  One side of Honeysuckle faces the freeway while the other side faces the parking lot.  The kids pool can get noisy during the day up to midnight.  Daisy is on the side.  I haven't stayed in that building but one side faces the parking lot and the other overlooks the SouthPoint casino.



Any idea of the freeway noise level on the West side of Honeysuckle?


----------



## hajjah (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm wondering the same thing.  Maybe the highway noise isn't too bad higher up.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Any idea of the freeway noise level on the West side of Honeysuckle?



No noise of any kind on high floors.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks DeniseM.  This really helps.  I still want a high floor if possible.  As a matter of fact, I'd prefer to have no one over my head.  When we stayed two years ago, the noise above us was horrible, especially the walking and moving chairs around early in the morning.  We could also hear the water running above us.  I think we were in Rosemary, but the same thing happened two years prior in the Daisy building.  Maybe the noise issue has gotten better, but I don't know how it could have at this point.  lol


----------



## Dori (Sep 8, 2015)

I like the Primrose , due to its proximity to the pool. We'll be heading to The Grandview at the end of this month. Can't wait! We have free buffets for Red Rock and Green Valley, from playing MYVegas on-line slots for free. We haven't tried either one before, so it will be nice to eat for free. 

Dori


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 8, 2015)

Dori said:


> I like the Primrose , due to its proximity to the pool. We'll be heading to The Grandview at the end of this month. Can't wait! We have free buffets for Red Rock and Green Valley, from playing MYVegas on-line slots for free. We haven't tried either one before, so it will be nice to eat for free.
> 
> Dori



I like Red Rock better than GV, though you will find GV to be much closer.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 13, 2015)

Update:
We were checked into the Honeysuckle building yesterday on a high floor.  So far, the noise from the highway is not a problem, but this is the weekend.  Our unit is facing the highway and it is pretty quiet at this point.  
When we checked in around 2:00, the check in building was booming with guests!  Of course, we turned down the promotion offer of $100.00.  I recall going to that promotion in 2012.  It's too much of my vacation wasted to get a few gifts.  We rarely do the tours after 20 years of time sharing.


----------



## Chilcotin (Sep 13, 2015)

Update:

We also checked in yesterday around 6. We are also in honeysuckle but on the ground floor facing the parking lot. No noise from the parking lot at all.

I own two weeks here which I bought resale so this is my first visit here which I bought using a RCI extra vacations.

Biggest surprise thus far is how big this complex is. I had no idea even though I am an owner.

We were only offered $80  for attending the owners update which we declined. Hubby was in the lobby this morning and saw about 40 couples one on one going for their free brunch  

Hajjah if you see someone with a walker in the lobby that is probably me.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 15, 2015)

We do hear road noise, but it's no big deal.  The phone rang yesterday asking us to reconsider going to the promotion.  I gladly refused again.  Some of the parking spaces near the Lily and Daisy buildings are closed off for painting.  That is making the parking here much more difficult.  I guess that the painting has to be done at some point, but I am surprised that there are so many at one time not usable.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

I strongly recommend just unplugging the phones - your friends and family will call your cell phones, anyway.


----------

